
Why is San Francisco  covered in human feces? - room271
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/18/san-francisco-poop-problem-inequality-homelessness
======
bufferoverflow
That's some nonsensical justification. We had been really really poor when I
was young. But at no point me or my parents or their friends would shit on the
street.

